# Check Out this Pecan Grain



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just some quick pics of this spalted pecan. It's real soft in some places but it is workable. The spalting lines go everywhere. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That's going to be stunning !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's really cool, Jim..Oughta make sumthin spectacular.. The pecan I've fooled with on the 'sticks' always comes out plain with just a bare hint of grain...looks like #2 white pine when finished..LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

drool on the screen


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, that is sweeeet!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Jim, how long does it take for wood to spalt? is there a process to speed it up?

that stuff is going to be freaking awesome..........


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Working with spalted wood can be a challenge because there are so many 'soft' spots to work around. I'm not even sure where this wood came from and how long it's been hiding in the shop to give a timeline on spalting. Grain tear-out is a problem and only a razor sharp skew will leave a decent finish. I'm going to start the inside when the temp drops below 95 in the garage...lol. Thanks again for the comps...gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

nice work


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I read a thread somewhere (lord only knows where) on taking green wood and adding shavings from a spalted sample in a plastic container and getting spalted wood much faster that way.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I saw a recipe somewhere that included manure and other good things for do it yourself spalting.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep..think spalting is the result of fungi growth in the wood...and read that to speed it up just requires something high in nitrogen (i.e. manure).. Sounds a little bit messy to me too..Think I'll just leave this 'un in Mother Nature's hands.



Flat Fish said:


> I saw a recipe somewhere that included manure and other good things for do it yourself spalting.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice..


You can take a large bottle of ca glue and stabilize the soft spots very nicely..

It works like a dream...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

unless that would ruin the staining.. I wouldn't stain it tho.. just clear finish it.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pecan*

That's awsome Galvbay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go boys, make your own spalted wood:

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/techline/producing_spalted_wood.pdf

Jeff


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I did this unknowingly,,,,,,,,,,,,,I had some fresh cut pecan(dripping water),it was a log section about 14 or 15 inches in diameter. I cut the heart wood out maybe a 2 inch slice,sealed the ends with parafin wax and thru it under my workbench A year or so went by(I had forgotten about it) when I decided to turn a bowl from it. It was nicely spalted maybe nearly as much as the piece GB has chucked up. It did require a bit of CA to stabilize some areas.


A word of caution ,if you are one of the unfortunate with lung disorders make sure you wear some protection to keep from breathing the dormant fungi into the lungs as it can and does reactivate with moisture.

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This pecan had some 'soft spots' (punky) but I managed to salvage it. The top opening was really bad so I capped it with some bocote. The wood absorbed the oil finish like a sponge. I'll shoot some more pics of the finished piece later. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks so cool! When I first started this journey, I didn't care for the "holes" or natural edges but I sure have changed my mind.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That Bocote sure looks like Cocobolo ? Regardless, just about the coolest thing I have ever seen come off a lathe !


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL - just beautiful!!

ladyfish


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

my bad....cocobolo.



EndTuition said:


> That Bocote sure looks like Cocobolo ? Regardless, just about the coolest thing I have ever seen come off a lathe !


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I always loved a 2 tone..


looks great...


----------

